# Sidecar co-sleeper for LOWER (no-frame) bed???



## MamaMorgana (Nov 10, 2009)

Our problem is that our bed is not on a frame, due to low ceiling height of our loft bedroom. I can't find any co-sleeper units that would be low enough to attach to our bed. Of course we don't want baby sleeping in something higher than the bed, which would be very awkward for when I want to pull him to me, plus he could roll out of it and onto the bed.

Did anyone else have to come up with creative solutions for this? Or is there a different sort of product we can buy, instead of an Arms Reach co-sleeper or similar?


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

we use our crib with the side taken off like this http://www.freewebs.com/sidecarcrib/index.htm (step by step instructions and pics)
Since I made this website we have moved our mattress and box spring onto the floor for the same reason- a very low cieling, our oldest son was attempting to jump on our bed and shattered the floresant light bulb with his head- that was a disaster!
Anyway,Our crib's lowest setting goes low enough to match up evenly with our mattress. Different cribs have different settings but ours worked out well- you can also make a crib even lower if it doesn't go low enough by removing the wheels that are on many cribs.
Just an idea!


----------



## MamaMorgana (Nov 10, 2009)

josh&davesmomme, what kind of crib are you using? We have registered for the Emily mini convertable crib by Million Dollar Baby.
http://www.milliondollarbaby.com/pro...mily-mini-crib
Do you think it will work the same way yours does?


----------



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

we sidecar-ed an Ikea crib. We left it in the 'toddler bed' set up then attached it to our frameless bed. http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/71066_PE186293_S3.jpg


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

We just side-carred the crib with our bed. It works out pretty well. I think the crib might be 1/2-1" higher than our mattress, but its not really noticeable once you have sheets/blankets/etc on. I have no idea the brand of the crib (MIL got it for us used when DS1 was born)


----------

